# ACS - Systems Analyst (261112) need advice :)



## philipjoel (Aug 17, 2011)

Good Evening All,

I am ready to submit my ACS application and I just want to run it through you folks if I am nominating the right skill (Systems Analyst) . I am torn between nominating the Systems Analyst role and ICT Business Analyst. However, I graduated with a Bachelors Degree in Computer Science and I know you need to have certain courses taken to be considered for your nominated skill and in my opinion my degree lacks the merit of being an ICT business analyst. 

FYI, I have been working as Technical Account Manager for a software company in the last 6 years. Let me copy and paste the reference letter and please let me know your thoughts:

To Whom It May Concern
This is to certify that Mr. Philip Joel xxxxxx is employed as a full time employee of xxxxxxxx office from April 17 2007 to the present day. His job title is Technical Account Manager/Application Specialist. In this regard, he is responsible for the project implementation, systems analysis and support of our Property Management Software, particularly the following modules:

•	xxxxxxx Module
•	xxxxxxx Module

During his employment with us, he has demonstrated expertise and competence on:

•	Working with xxxxxx clients to frame and document business requirements
•	Categorizing, examining, and assessing business processes, procedures and work practices
•	Acting as a triage between the client and the Development team, providing guidance and assistance in the system project decision making process
•	Using data and process modeling techniques to create clear system specifications for the design and development of system software
•	Categorizing and evaluating inefficiencies and recommending optimal industry practices, and system functionality and behavior.
•	Using project management methodologies, principles and procedures to develop project plans and manage projects
•	Taking responsibility for implementing functional solutions, specifically creating, adopting and implementing system test scripts, which guarantees the quality and reliability of the system. 
•	Creating user and training documentation, and conducting formal training classes
•	Developing functional specifications for use by the Development team


Apart from his day to day activities of supporting the existing property systems, during his employment, Philip Joel was also involved with the following major project/s:

•	xxxxxxxx Software Implementation
•	xxxxxxxx Implementation
•	xxxxxxxx Implementation
•	xxxxxxxx Software Implementation
•	xxxxxxxx Software Implementation

His role in the project included quality testing, end user training, documenting business processes, ensuring financial reporting requirements for end-users and all other activities relevant to a smooth transition to Go-live for the project.

In general, Philip Joel finished the tasks assigned to him responsibly and within the allotted time. He worked well learning new applications and integrating them into a product. He was also skilled in creating complex SQL query and codes. In addition to this, he interacted well with co-employees, was reliable and showed good judgment.

This letter is issued for the purpose of skill assessment by the Australian Computer Society for Mr. Philip Joel xxxxxxx who is an Information Technology Professional and an individual who has a strong systems analysis background. In the event of you need to verify any information above, please do not hesitate to contact the undersigned.

xxxxxxxx

Your feedback is appreciated


----------



## philipjoel (Aug 17, 2011)




----------



## indianinact (Apr 6, 2013)

The category is closed for this year . probably will be useful for next year


----------



## philipjoel (Aug 17, 2011)

Thanks for the feedback. It's closed for assessment you mean? I'm not sure if ACS deals with quotas for skilled workers. I understand certain provinces has ceilings but that's completely distinct from the assessment. I stand to be corrected.


----------



## philipjoel (Aug 17, 2011)

indianinact said:


> The category is closed for this year . probably will be useful for next year


Actually, if you are planning for a state nomination. Victoria is still accepting systems analyst as of Feb 2013. Hope this helps.

Now if anyone can give me a feedback please. Thanks!


----------



## philipjoel (Aug 17, 2011)

philipjoel said:


> Actually, if you are planning for a state nomination. Victoria is still accepting systems analyst as of Feb 2013. Hope this helps.
> 
> Now if anyone can give me a feedback please. Thanks!


You are correct. Thanks


----------



## melloncollie (May 24, 2012)

Make sure you highlight that the job was full time (at least 40 hours per week).


----------



## philipjoel (Aug 17, 2011)

melloncollie said:


> Make sure you highlight that the job was full time (at least 40 hours per week).


Thanks Melloncollie


----------



## mohi30 (Sep 5, 2013)

Hi Philip,

Please let us know your outcome of ACS evaluation.

Thanks
Mohan


----------



## sonia_78 (Mar 12, 2016)

Please provide us the ACS result, though its an old post but will be helpful !

thanks


----------



## Oracle.2015 (Sep 1, 2015)

sonia_78 said:


> Please provide us the ACS result, though its an old post but will be helpful !
> 
> thanks


I need sample experience letter for ICT Business Analyst and System Analyst.
Can anyone please guide me. 

Regards.


----------

